

Tiny Fluid Grid - tswicegood
http://www.tinyfluidgrid.com/

======
spokey
Ironically, the homepage for TFG is broken on my 1024x600 netbook screen: It
has both horizontal and vertical scrollbars, the headline text and controls
are cut off, and the gray/silver background doesn't extend all the way across
the control area, even when I scroll to the right.

I have the same problem on preview, even with min width set to 800 px.

This doesn't seem all that fluid to me (Firefox on Linux), I get scrollbars
unless my window's width is at least max width.

------
MikoD
These guys have the funniest code I've ever seen. And yes I meant to type
seen, not read. It's on the home page of their company site -
<http://www.girlfriendnyc.com/>

If you feel like a good laugh go check it out. Best, Miko

~~~
hga
Well, a comment rather than code and it's NSFW as well.

------
wmf
I'm not a designer, but a grid with unknown-width columns seems like it
eliminates many of the benefits of grids.

~~~
ihodes
It'a a fluid grid. Meaning no fixed widths–otherwise it wouldn't be fluid.

~~~
wmf
After thinking about it some more, the concept of a fluid grid seems useless.
In most fluid layouts, usually one column is fluid and the others are fixed-
size; this system can't accomplish that.

------
mgkimsal
slick - thanks for the tip!

Any advantages of this over other grid systems, besides size? Any drawbacks?

~~~
antidaily
First fluid grid I've seen.

I like fluid layouts for apps, but can never seem to design websites around
them. Too difficult to place photos or graphics and get them to look right at
all resolutions.

